

'The Onion' Is Not a Joke - jonathansizz
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/05/area-media-company-makes-money/392141/?single_page=true

======
robbyking
I had a friend who studied journalism, and in his last year of school he was
lucky enough to land an internship with The Onion. What he quickly learned was
The Onion's internships are some of the most difficult in the industry. While
other publications have to capture the facts surrounding a story, The Onion
has to capture the zeitgeist of a time and place for their stories to be
believable. The amount of research that goes into their stories is staggering.

------
MiddleEndian
As a fan of The Onion, I can't say I'm a fan of their new layout, even if it's
more representative of other news sites. It's really messed up my ability to
browse through American Voices.

------
fragmede
Given the popularity of news-as-entertainment such as The Daily Show, Colbert
Report, or Last Week Tonight, it would seem theres room for an online edition
of the same schtick. Hopefully Onion Inc gives that a try!

~~~
elnate
I consume these through youtube, so technically there are already competitors
in this space.

